# Got a Big Complement



## desert smokin (Jun 20, 2007)

Today I took some of my pulled pork to work for the folk to sample. Also took some Carolina Mustard sauce and some horseradish bbq sauce I made. One of the guy's parents live in E. Carolina and when he's visits he can't get enough mustard sauce, so he was my biggest critic. He loved it and gave me 2 thumbs up. The horseradish sauce was also a hit. Have to print several copies of the recipes to give to some of them. Certainly put a capper on a successful smoke and a first foray into making my own sauces. A big thanks to this forum for the Carolina Mustard recipe. Time to conjer up something else new and exciting.


----------



## mossymo (Jun 20, 2007)

Desert Smokin
Congrats to you on the compliments you received from your co-workers !!! If I like what I smoke it does not mean much to me, what counts is friends, family and co-workers comments or compliments. If it is good; it feels much better than the full feeling I would get from the best smoked bbq ribs !!! If they like it, I know I will make it again.

Good job !!! If you care to share, post your recipes on this thread.....


----------



## hawgheaven (Jun 20, 2007)

Two thumbs up, Desert Smokin! It's always a pleasure to hear and see good feedback! Keep it up!


----------



## desert smokin (Jun 20, 2007)

The Carolina Mustard recipe was SoFlaQuer's recipe that's here on the forum. Mucho thanks for making it available. I found the other on another recipe site, but I will bring it over.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 20, 2007)

Good job Desert! Did you tell them where to get a god smoker?

Speaking of SoFlaQuer - has anyone seen him lately?


----------



## desert smokin (Jun 20, 2007)

Here is the Horseradish sauce I found at About.com. Seemed to have it's best taste after being refrigerated overnite. Warm it a bit before using to get the butter to mix well.

This sauce works really well on chicken and pork ribs.
INGREDIENTS:
1 cup melted butter
1/2 cup cider vinegar
1/2 cup ketchup
1/4 cup fresh lemon juice
1/4 cup prepared horseradish
2 teaspoons Worcestershire sauce
1/2 teaspoon hot sauce
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon black pepper
PREPARATION:
Place all ingredients in a medium saucepan and bring to a boil. Reduce heat and allow sauce to simmer for 10-15 minute.


----------



## watery eyes (Jun 20, 2007)

Congrats on blowing their socks off....!!!


----------



## triple b (Jun 20, 2007)

Good Job!


----------



## skeeter (Jun 20, 2007)

It's nice to get warm fuzzys about your cookin aint it.  Keep it up, I personally love driving  the neighbors crazy


----------



## jts70 (Jun 20, 2007)

It feels really nice to make others happy especially with good grub. So here is one more compliment . Great Job!!

I love the mustard sauce myself. it is the wifes favorite as well!! 

Thanks for sharing the horseradish recipe as well!


----------



## db bbq (Jun 20, 2007)

Desert
 Great job!! People @ work must Love ya!!!


----------



## ron50 (Jun 20, 2007)

Nice job Jim. I was going to ask you for that horseradish sauce so I am gld you posted it. I always love a good horsey sauce.


----------



## shellbellc (Jun 20, 2007)

I think of a mustard sauce as South Carolina with a vinegar based sauce Eastern N. Carolina.  I lived down there for a number of years and never saw a mustard sauce.  I'm going to have to try it though, a lot of people round here use mustard on their pork (hot dogs, sausage, etc.)


----------

